# HEAT Wave.



## charlie murphy (Aug 25, 2017)

I was not sure how to ask the question without making it a thread. So I guess it's going to be a new thread. What are the regulations with regards to temperature. We are in Norco this weekend and it looks like 99 degree Saturday and 104 Sunday.  do games get cancelled with this type of heat. I know there are regs. for water breaks. I DO NOT want to drive to Norco to find out the games are called because of heat / health concerns!  You know what I mean. thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 25, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> I was not sure how to ask the question without making it a thread. So I guess it's going to be a new thread. What are the regulations with regards to temperature. We are in Norco this weekend and it looks like 99 degree Saturday and 104 Sunday.  do games get cancelled with this type of heat. I know there are regs. for water breaks. I DO NOT want to drive to Norco to find out the games are called because of heat / health concerns!  You know what I mean. thanks in advance for the info.


Games will go on as scheduled. Bring an umbrella and enough water. Towels on ice works great for kids when it gets hot, and stay in the shade between games. Good luck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> I was not sure how to ask the question without making it a thread. So I guess it's going to be a new thread. What are the regulations with regards to temperature. We are in Norco this weekend and it looks like 99 degree Saturday and 104 Sunday.  do games get cancelled with this type of heat. I know there are regs. for water breaks. I DO NOT want to drive to Norco to find out the games are called because of heat / health concerns!  You know what I mean. thanks in advance for the info.


I know what you mean, drove to Temecula in the pouring rain only to have it cancelled when we got there.
I believe it is the heat index, not the temperature. It is supposed to be low humidity so the games could still be played. Have not heard of any games cancelled yet.


----------



## sdb (Aug 25, 2017)

I contacted CalSouth about this last time we played in Temecula for the 1st weekend of CRL, and they replied that games would go on as planned despite the heat. With humidity also forecast between 40 and 50 percent and the temps, it's going to feel like 110-120 at the hottest part of the day in Norco. Reviewing vs. the heat index chart, it's doing to be dangerous, with likely sunstroke and heat exhaustion. I'm surprised that CalSouth doesn't have a policy about extreme heat. Someone always brings up how they play in Texas and other parts of the SouthEast in worse conditions than these, but I would prefer to error on the side of player safety. We can always reschedule games after leagues end in November and December.


----------



## ajaxahi (Aug 25, 2017)

sdb said:


> I contacted CalSouth about this last time we played in Temecula for the 1st weekend of CRL, and they replied that games would go on as planned despite the heat. With humidity also forecast between 40 and 50 percent and the temps, it's going to feel like 110-120 at the hottest part of the day in Norco. Reviewing vs. the heat index chart, it's doing to be dangerous, with likely sunstroke and heat exhaustion. I'm surprised that CalSouth doesn't have a policy about extreme heat. Someone always brings up how they play in Texas and other parts of the SouthEast in worse conditions than these, but I would prefer to error on the side of player safety. We can always reschedule games after leagues end in November and December.


What exactly are you disagreeing about Eagle33?  That the heat is going to be dangerous this weekend?  That we should err on the side of player safety?  My guess is you are not a player Eagle33 and will be just watching from the shade with a cool drink.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 25, 2017)

sdb said:


> I contacted CalSouth about this last time we played in Temecula for the 1st weekend of CRL, and they replied that games would go on as planned despite the heat. With humidity also forecast between 40 and 50 percent and the temps, it's going to feel like 110-120 at the hottest part of the day in Norco. Reviewing vs. the heat index chart, it's doing to be dangerous, with likely sunstroke and heat exhaustion. I'm surprised that CalSouth doesn't have a policy about extreme heat. Someone always brings up how they play in Texas and other parts of the SouthEast in worse conditions than these, but I would prefer to error on the side of player safety. We can always reschedule games after leagues end in November and December.


Crazy that it is so hot in Norco and just a 90 minutes away it is chilly and overcast in San Diego. My games last night (5-9pm) were a comfortable 60-65 degrees. Personally I think kids playing in those high temperatures is just stupid and should not happen. My weather app says it is supposed to be 104 degrees (in the shade) on Sunday, which IMO is too hot for kids to play.

Your coach needs to insist on water breaks.  As a referee when I know I will be working games in high temperatures I do the following prep and game day routine, which is similar to how I would prepare to run a half or full marathon. Start hydrating on Wednesday for the weekend.  Start carb loading on Thursday with pasta, oatmeal, rice, orange juice, etc. Replenish electrolytes between games. To replenish the electrolytes I use coconut water and Nunn tablets (they do not have all the processed sugar of Gatorade/PowerAde).  Avoid fried food and processed sugars leading up to and on game day.  I eat small amounts of grapes, string cheese and cliff bars at halftime and between games. I also drink a 12oz Coke on the drive home, but I have hypoglycemia and usually need a quick sugar boost after a lot of exercise. When I get home after the games I drink a 32oz almond milk, fruit (strawberries, kiwi and bananas) and protein (50g)  smoothie. When the players get a water break the referees should also hydrate since we are out there for 3+ games.

Other solution...don't play tournaments in Norco during Aug-Sep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

ajaxahi said:


> What exactly are you disagreeing about Eagle33?  That the heat is going to be dangerous this weekend?  That we should err on the side of player safety?  My guess is you are not a player Eagle33 and will be just watching from the shade with a cool drink.


Too many energy drinks.


----------



## Frank (Aug 25, 2017)

They are doing water breaks and went to unlimited subs versus the usual restrictions from CRL.  That should help.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 25, 2017)

Frank said:


> They are doing water breaks and went to unlimited subs versus the usual restrictions from CRL.  That should help.


Just reschedule the games to a weekend when the heat levels are not dangerous.  Maybe the coaches and referees will have common sense and the courage to say it is too hot for the children and not play the games.  One water break is not adequate for an athlete running around for 60-90 minute games.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok, back to reality. Start hydrating *yesterday*_. _This means your kids drinking enough water that they have to pee every hour or two. 

You can't just look at the day's highest relative humidity (RH) and combine it with the expected high temperature. Weather doesn't work this way. Generally, the day's highest RH will coincide with the day's lowest temperature, and vice versa. So you have to look at the hourly forecast and compare the temperature with the RH in that hour. 
So, eg:

NORCO SATURDAY
Saturday forecast high of 95, between 2-3 pm. Forecast humidity of 26%. Using chart here, you get a heat index of under 100 which is less than the "NO PLAY" index of over 105. (Weather.com also shows the "feels like" temp of 100 which is roughly the heat index, so you don't really need the chart.)

Now Sunday's high temp (disregarding humidity) is 107, so clearly late afternoon games will exceed the 105 level and will have to be cancelled. 

As for Galway downs, based on the forecast, it looks like there is only a possibility that it would exceed 105 heat index for less than an hour on Sunday.


----------



## charlie murphy (Aug 25, 2017)

Frank said:


> They are doing water breaks and went to unlimited subs versus the usual restrictions from CRL.  That should help.


Sorry Frank, ( I appreciate the info and insight you share on this forum )  I have to agree with surf ref on this one . Games in extreme heat should be rescheduled. In my opinion,  unlimited subs only "HELPS"  the team with a deep bench. It is a distinct,  disadvantage to a team that is carrying fewer players. I thought that that there was some type of rule with regard to water breaks when temps reach a certain #.  If CRL was making these changes  in the interest of the players and refs on the field then the discussion would be about rescheduling games to early morning or late evening or rescheduling to a time when heat indexes are not at a potentially harmful level with less of a potential for heat stroke.  Games under the lights would be awesome! I hope there is a breeze in Norco!


----------



## sdb (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, I understand that humidity and temp vary over the course of the day, but couldn't find a source that did displayed a forecast for each over time. I'm looking at Weather.com primarily, which shows 98 degrees for Saturday so going to be pretty hot no matter what the humidity. Where is the "NO PLAY index over 105" rule published or applied? Is this a CalSouth rule?


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

sdb said:


> Yes, I understand that humidity and temp vary over the course of the day, but couldn't find a source that did displayed a forecast for each over time. I'm looking at Weather.com primarily, which shows 98 degrees for Saturday so going to be pretty hot no matter what the humidity. *Where is the "NO PLAY index over 105" rule published or applied? Is this a CalSouth rule?*


Weather.com shows an hourly temperature and humidity. 98 is not excessively hot.  I linked to the source. I presume Presidio/SDDA consulted with medical experts, but could be wrong.


----------



## MWN (Aug 25, 2017)

Use Weather Underground ... the chart shows relative humidity and temperature: https://www.wunderground.com/weather/us/ca/norco

See my response to the "Heatwatch" post.


----------



## avh (Aug 25, 2017)

sdb said:


> Yes, I understand that humidity and temp vary over the course of the day, but couldn't find a source that did displayed a forecast for each over time. I'm looking at Weather.com primarily, which shows 98 degrees for Saturday so going to be pretty hot no matter what the humidity. Where is the "NO PLAY index over 105" rule published or applied? Is this a CalSouth rule?


https://www.wunderground.com/weather/us/ca/norco/92860
Scroll down to the 10-Day Weather Forecast, click on the customize in the top right and make sure humidity is checked.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 25, 2017)

sdb said:


> I contacted CalSouth about this last time we played in Temecula for the 1st weekend of CRL, and they replied that games would go on as planned despite the heat. With humidity also forecast between 40 and 50 percent and the temps, it's going to feel like 110-120 at the hottest part of the day in Norco. Reviewing vs. the heat index chart, it's doing to be dangerous, with likely sunstroke and heat exhaustion. I'm surprised that CalSouth doesn't have a policy about extreme heat. Someone always brings up how they play in Texas and other parts of the SouthEast in worse conditions than these, but I would prefer to error on the side of player safety. We can always reschedule games after leagues end in November and December.


Jesus flippin Chirist keep your Jimmy or Susie home if your worried about your kid. Why do you need strangers to decide if its safe or not...its just a soccer game...be a parent, protect your kids if you feel its dangerous.


----------



## boomer (Aug 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Jesus flippin Chirist keep your Jimmy or Susie home if your worried about your kid. Why do you need strangers to decide if its safe or not...its just a soccer game...be a parent, protect your kids if you feel its dangerous.


Seriously? Because if it's left up to the crazy parents on the sidelines under their umbrellas and coaches under their pop-ups, little 8yr old Jimmy and 11yr old Susie would be told to "suck it up" even when it's oppressively hot. You said it best...it's just a soccer game. Reschedule.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 25, 2017)

boomer said:


> Seriously? Because if it's left up to the crazy parents on the sidelines under their umbrellas and coaches under their pop-ups, little 8yr old Jimmy and 11yr old Susie would be told to "suck it up" even when it's oppressively hot. You said it best...it's just a soccer game. Reschedule.


Seriously? Strangers need to decide what's best for your child...got it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Ok, back to reality. Start hydrating *yesterday*_. _This means your kids drinking enough water that they have to pee every hour or two.
> 
> You can't just look at the day's highest relative humidity (RH) and combine it with the expected high temperature. Weather doesn't work this way. Generally, the day's highest RH will coincide with the day's lowest temperature, and vice versa. So you have to look at the hourly forecast and compare the temperature with the RH in that hour.
> So, eg:
> ...


Always remember the temperatures that are predicted are in the shade!  If a team is on artificial turf the temperatures will be even higher.


----------



## boomer (Aug 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Seriously? Strangers need to decide what's best for your child...got it makes perfect sense.


Na, but what is clear is that you're one of those "Don't tell me how to parent my kid!" types. That's fine, you don't need other people to decide what's best for your kid. Neither do I, but some parents do. And even though it's gonna be too F-ing hot out this weekend in some areas, kids will still be out playing, driven by parents who either don't know any better or are willing to take the risk with their kid for fear that they may look bad if they keep Jimmy or Susie home.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

boomer said:


> Na, but what is clear is that you're one of those "Don't tell me how to parent my kid!" types. That's fine, you don't need other people to decide what's best for your kid. Neither do I, but some parents do. And even though it's gonna be too F-ing hot out this weekend in some areas, kids will still be out playing, driven by parents who either don't know any better or are willing to take the risk with their kid for fear that they may look bad if they keep Jimmy or Susie home.


Other than an hour or two in a few locations, it will be just fine. Even there, kids can handle these borderline conditions  for a game, or part thereof, as long as they properly hydrate ahead of time and during the weekend.

Any kids thst suffer inthese conditions are not properly prepared . Thus is really just social media hysteria fueled by false facts posted by people abiut the heat index.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 25, 2017)

boomer said:


> Na, but what is clear is that you're one of those "Don't tell me how to parent my kid!" types. That's fine, you don't need other people to decide what's best for your kid. Neither do I, but some parents do.


Haha not sure what you meant by "one of those" but I will wear that badge with honor.


----------



## boomer (Aug 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha not sure what you meant by "one of those" but I will wear that badge with honor.


You should. No disrespect.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Seriously? Strangers need to decide what's best for your child...got it makes perfect sense.


Are you saying that schools should not close under extreme weather conditions for safety, but stay open and let parents decide?


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

boomer said:


> Na, but what is clear is that you're one of those "Don't tell me how to parent my kid!" types. That's fine, you don't need other people to decide what's best for your kid. Neither do I, but some parents do. And even though it's gonna be too F-ing hot out this weekend in some areas, kids will still be out playing, driven by parents who either don't know any better or are willing to take the risk with their kid for fear that they may look bad if they keep Jimmy or Susie home.


They're too worried Mason or Chloe will lose their spot to the kid that does show up!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 25, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Are you saying that schools should not close under extreme weather conditions for safety, but stay open and let parents decide?


Schools are air-conditioned for the most part and they monitor their activities such as PE and extracurricular activities.  Kinda of apples & oranges don'
 you think? BTW I have 3 kids and never has a school been canceled because of heat.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Schools are air-conditioned for the most part and they monitor their activities such as PE and extracurricular activities.  Kinda of apples & oranges don'
> you think? BTW I have 3 kids and never has a school been canceled because of heat.


Coronado and other parts of SD have closed schools due to heat. Many don't have AC as this level of heat was unusual up until recently.


----------



## smellycleats (Aug 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Other than an hour or two in a few locations, it will be just fine. Even there, kids can handle these borderline conditions  for a game, or part thereof, as long as they properly hydrate ahead of time and during the weekend.
> 
> Any kids thst suffer inthese conditions are not properly prepared . Thus is really just social media hysteria fueled by false facts posted by people abiut the heat index.[/QUOTE
> Are you a physician?


----------



## avh (Aug 25, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Coronado and other parts of SD have closed schools due to heat. Many don't have AC *as this level of heat was unusual up until recently*.


I know that this is what the media wants you to believe, but here are the high temps for San Diego by month.  You'll notice, not a single record high in the 2000's.  In fact, since 1980, only Feb, Mar, and Apr have record highs.  I remember some really hot days growing up in East San Diego in the 70's and 80's.  Can't remember ever being sent home or having the schools closed ... and there was no AC.  I checked Norco also ... pretty much the same story there. (source http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USCA0982 for San Diego and http://www.intellicast.com/local/history.aspx?location=USCA0772 for Norco)

San Diego, California
Monthly Averages & Records -  °F | °C

Date    Average   Record
            High         High
January   66°  88° (1953)
February  66°  90° (1995)
March  66°  93° (1988)
April  69°  98° (1989)
May  69°  96° (1953)
June  72°  101° (1979)
July  76°  100° (1930)
August  78°  98° (1955)
September  77°  111° (1963)
October  74°  107° (1961)
November  70°  97° (1976)
December  66°  88° (1963)


----------



## Frank (Aug 25, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> Sorry Frank, ( I appreciate the info and insight you share on this forum )  I have to agree with surf ref on this one . Games in extreme heat should be rescheduled. In my opinion,  unlimited subs only "HELPS"  the team with a deep bench. It is a distinct,  disadvantage to a team that is carrying fewer players. I thought that that there was some type of rule with regard to water breaks when temps reach a certain #.  If CRL was making these changes  in the interest of the players and refs on the field then the discussion would be about rescheduling games to early morning or late evening or rescheduling to a time when heat indexes are not at a potentially harmful level with less of a potential for heat stroke.  Games under the lights would be awesome! I hope there is a breeze in Norco!


No problem Charlie. I grew up and played in Las Vegas so a 105 doesn't scare me nor do I consider it extreme.  Also, I am reffing in Norco both days this weekend so I will be putting my money where my mouth is I guess.  Also, my son will be playing there in the afternoons when it should be nice and toasty and hopefully it wont be an issue for him nor his teammates

Also, there is always a breeze (hurricane) at Norco.


----------



## charlie murphy (Aug 25, 2017)

Frank said:


> No problem Charlie. I grew up and played in Las Vegas so a 105 doesn't scare me nor do I consider it extreme.  Also, I am reffing in Norco both days this weekend so I will be putting my money where my mouth is I guess.  Also, my son will be playing there in the afternoons when it should be nice and toasty and hopefully it wont be an issue for him nor his teammates
> 
> Also, there is always a breeze (hurricane) at Norco.


good luck frank. you got bigger problems than keeping the kids safe! Hot, sweaty, crabby adults on the sidelines, THAT'S EXTREME.   and Just like the breeze they also always exist in Norco.


----------



## charlie murphy (Aug 26, 2017)

well day one of the heat wave is over. looks like it will be hotter tomorrow.  No bitchin on the forum about kids dropping so hope that means all good. hydrate with water when you watch the fight and back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> well day one of the heat wave is over. looks like it will be hotter tomorrow.  No bitchin on the forum about kids dropping so hope that means all good. hydrate with water when you watch the fight and back at it tomorrow.


04 strikers boy went into cardiac arrest today and dies at the hospital,.don't know.if it was heat related.


----------



## uburoi (Aug 27, 2017)

It's hard to believe we're even having this discussion. It was 95 at game time and during warm up the youngers looked gassed. These kids are good and actually asked to come out even though there were few subs. I find it troubling that parents would bicker about a few degrees. After halftime the game deteriorated and parents yelled at kids to play harder even though they gave up technique and training in favor of doing what was easy and wrong because they couldn't deal with the heat. To the comment about not canceling games, get a grip bro. You must be an anti government deregulation type. Coaches do whatever they're told by the league or club or parents leave. Leagues are in place to enforce rules so the game is fair and safe. If it's hot and kids are in danger, the league should step in. As we left the field the kids were gassed and parents were hot in the shade. The opposing team was then warming up for another game. I hope those kids are all ok. But hey, what's a few degrees here and there right? It probably wasn't quite a heat advisory yet.


----------



## uburoi (Aug 27, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Weather.com shows an hourly temperature and humidity. 98 is not excessively hot.  I linked to the source. I presume Presidio/SDDA consulted with medical experts, but could be wrong.


98 is not excessively hot. You're kidding, right? You must be. Do you remember that this sport is supposed to be fun? Jeez


----------



## Bubba (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 04 strikers boy went into cardiac arrest today and dies at the hospital,.don't know.if it was heat related.


We are all parents on this forum but please remember whats important we might not agree on politics , religion or other issues , but one thing that we have have in common is that we love our children. God please give the parents the strength to get over this tragedy.
http://www.strikersfcnorth.com/news_article/show/827300?referrer_id=952847.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

Bubba said:


> We are all parents on this forum but please remember whats important we might not agree on politics , religion or other issues , but one thing that we have have in common is that we love our children. God please give the parents the strength to get over this tragedy.
> http://www.strikersfcnorth.com/news_article/show/827300?referrer_id=952847.


What happened?? What a tragic loss. My thoughts are with his family. I can't imagine how hard it will be for his coach and teammates  tomorrow.


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 27, 2017)

8 a.m. game today at Silverlakes, refs informed us 2 water breaks per half for the entire day. Tragedy yesterday on everyone's mind. Thoughts and Prayers for the family. Without words...


----------



## charlie murphy (Aug 27, 2017)

Technician72 said:


> 8 a.m. game today at Silverlakes, refs informed us 2 water breaks per half for the entire day. Tragedy yesterday on everyone's mind. Thoughts and Prayers for the family. Without words...


Wow! no words for something like this is right.  Now I understand why at 8 am in Silverlakes this morning the halves were 35 minutes  not 45, including the water breaks. It wasn't hot , actually pleasant. We all figured that CRL was keeping consistency for the later games when temperatures would be a factor. Thoughts and prayers to the players family, the Strikers families, the spectators that witnessed this, the refs who had to act in the worst possible scenario, the other kids on the field at the time. I am sure the entire SoCal soccer community with hug our kids a little tighter tonight.


----------



## soccermama213 (Aug 27, 2017)

Today the 4pm game at Norco was bearable.  Strong wind at least. They shortened game time from 45 min halves to 35 and put in 2 water breaks per half. I always feel bad for the players but appreciate that measures are taken to help. 

A heavy heart for the family of the young man.


----------

